# Upgrade infotainment screen to touchscreen navigation/media unit?



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

My 2012 1LT has the dot-matrix looking "infotainment" screen. I've been thinking about contacting the dealership to see about upgrading to the factory full-color touchscreen navigation/media unit. Has anyone here done this? Is the GM touchscreen navi running Windows-CE operating system and can I install programs on it like tomtom gps software? Thanks!


----------



## TheRupp (May 8, 2012)

Upgrading that to OEM is usually very expensive. A few members are going this route.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

TheRupp said:


> Upgrading that to OEM is usually very expensive. A few members are going this route.


Sadly - I don't think anyone State-side has this unit working properly.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

i bought linellae 2990C , it works greats and you preserve all original function, it changes only some configuration menù for door unlock etc, if you want a mix you can buy anygo or roadrover that integrate original radio with DVD reader and gps /touch screen that integrate some usb,SD etc but you mantein ALL the original menu.... price in both case around 4-500$ shipped from china


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> i bought linellae 2990C , it works greats and you preserve all original function, it changes only some configuration menù for door unlock etc, if you want a mix you can buy anygo or roadrover that integrate original radio with DVD reader and gps /touch screen that integrate some usb,SD etc but you mantein ALL the original menu.... price in both case around 4-500$ shipped from china


Do you have a link to the one you bought? Also - Does it give you all the original function for the car, just a different screen? Or do you lose some of the functions? Curious as you said "mix"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Isn't it like $600 for the dealer to install...

Really $600 is not much considering all the feautures and sexy look.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dabluesman said:


> My 2012 1LT has the dot-matrix looking "infotainment" screen. I've been thinking about contacting the dealership to see about upgrading to the factory full-color touchscreen navigation/media unit. Has anyone here done this? Is the GM touchscreen navi running Windows-CE operating system and can I install programs on it like tomtom gps software? Thanks!


I wondered the exact same thing, since I want the 1LT as well and searched/asked this question til I was blue in the face and was basically told by others, GM and every Chevy dealer that it was near **** impossible and even if it was possible that doing something like that could run anywhere between 1500-3000 dollars! So either way unless you go aftermarket, unfortunately I think the answer is NO!! I wrote a long 5 pg letter to GM/ chevy and one of the things i voiced was the want of the touch screen for cruze 1lt owners especially since the eco models got the touch screen in 2012! You should contact them too. The more we voice it, the more likely they are to give in and at least make it optional in the 2013/14 chevy cruze 1lt's


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I'm from italy, our forum have some specific thread about tihs:

Here you can find almost every model like "linellae 2990C" that replace entirely stock radio

Here or Here you can see some of original navigation systems... all cames "from china with love" at prices between 400-600$, remember you have to trade


----------



## ack23 (Mar 1, 2012)

so does anyone actually know the price to get the factor gps put in? i too would be very interested in getting this done.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

my second and third "here" in previous post can help you, they are the same infotainment system that chevrolet mount at 3 or 4 time the price you see in the link, at least in italy they sell that 500$ system up to 1400€, not $ but €

EDIT: HERE you can see how my looks like and Here and Here how it fits. My is linellae 2990C model type.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

go for the roadrover one.. i have it and i think it is good


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

mido said:


> go for the roadrover one.. i have it and i think it is good


Mido -
Did you get the issues sorted out with it? Also - Where are you located? Is yours a US Spec Cruze?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

cruze16ls said:


> my second and third "here" in previous post can help you, they are the same infotainment system that chevrolet mount at 3 or 4 time the price you see in the link, at least in italy they sell that 500$ system up to 1400€, not $ but €
> 
> EDIT: HERE you can see how my looks like and Here and Here how it fits. My is linellae 2990C model type.


Do you have the center console USB and AUX ports that work too? Or do you have to use the ones on the new radio?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

in the center console I have only aux, the usb was added by new radio, I have it into the glovebox.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> Mido -
> Did you get the issues sorted out with it? Also - Where are you located? Is yours a US Spec Cruze?


I think the only issue was with Onstar . well my car is Korean and i'm in Egypt..original radio didn't have any options to conflict with  2 lines display.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

mido said:


> I think the only issue was with Onstar . well my car is Korean and i'm in Egypt..original radio didn't have any options to conflict with  2 lines display.



Thats what I am concerned with. It seems the only people with these radios are not US Spec Cruzes.


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

Some time ago I was looking for a Infotainment system that you have in the US. Over here in Italy (yes, I am in the same Forum as 16ls  ) we have an OEM radio that is complete crap, and can mpount only Chinese Navigation systems.
I found on the e-bay a US car dealer that sells original american touch screen infotainment system (GM branded) for about 700U$D. Compared to the Chinese " High Quality" systems, personally I preferr that. Being original US Cruze equipment, you shouldn't have any problems. 
(Linellae for example is some kind of chinese spare part, replacing the whole radio set, adding a 7" touch screen infotainment system, Fedom - Roadrover - Anygo inftoainment system replaces only the CD player with a DVD player and hides original 2 line or 4 line display behind the 7" touch screen, it doesn't replace it because it takes screen information form original display. On the other hand it takes the aux input to play music or navi information - so you loose that - and i not 100% compatible with factory built in USB port)


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

yesterday, unmounting door panels, I saw that almost everything of our cruze came from china... then if you put linellae system you shouldn't degrade anything from the stock beacuse it's all from china also :uhh:.

If you want the original menu you can take original radio, modify some options in the menu, and reconnect your aftermarket navigation system, indeed the menu entry are not relevant for the choise


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I heard back from my local dealership today. I was told that due to the wiring harness it would be "impossible" to upgrade to the GM factory touchscreen unit. But they said I could go with an aftermarket unit, however they did not say what an aftermarket unit would do to my warranty... 
I don't know.., all this mystery about the factory touchscreen unit doesn't seem right to me and it's strange that I have noticed press releases about GM lowering the price of the navigation unit, yet it's impossible have one installed..
Has anyone had any luck with the Movewell or Koolertron units I've seen listed on Amazon?


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

the car's warranty is not linked to the radio, you can put olmost evrery radio you want, we're speaking only for linellae and roadrover because it preserve the original interior look. 
Before I've mounted an alpine single din with an adaptor that replace the button panel with the radio single or double din and aa fakra->DIN connector, but after you have to buy a car specific can bus controller to preserve the chimes and ding for rear sensor, direction arrow and soon.

the fastest, cheapest and good look solution is to buy one of the two chinese unit... if you intend to buy mylink system I don't know if you have to replace the entire console


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

dabluesman said:


> My 2012 1LT has the dot-matrix looking "infotainment" screen. I've been thinking about contacting the dealership to see about upgrading to the factory full-color touchscreen navigation/media unit. Has anyone here done this? Is the GM touchscreen navi running Windows-CE operating system and can I install programs on it like tomtom gps software? Thanks!





ack23 said:


> so does anyone actually know the price to get the factor gps put in? i too would be very interested in getting this done.


This might help some... pretty expensive IMO. The right side states a lot of might need if your going from a non-Nav Cruze.
GENUINE CHEVY CRUZE NAVIGATION SYSTEM NAV RECEIVER, 7" DISPLAY & PANEL 22744758 | eBay

I suspect someone with good knowledge of wiring could install it themselves... dealership I suspect would be upwards of $300 to install.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

we're talking about something of this, but your link refer to a NON touch system, the old navigation system that need another button panel with navigation commands.
We are reffering to This or This... as you can see add many more features and is a full touch screen that can be used with stock control panel... as you can see it coosts "only" 500$


----------



## dabluesman (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried this oem-integrated navigation/multi-media system by Unavi ?


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

dabluesman said:


> Has anyone tried this oem-integrated navigation/multi-media system by Unavi ?


I like that.. I haven't seen anyone mention it though. It appears its for a non-US spec Cruze though, judging by the fact they say model year 2009+ and the HQ is based in Korea. They do have a Cali, US office though. Might not be a bad idea to look into pricing and compatibility with the US-Spec Cruze.


----------



## JMRC5 (Jun 24, 2012)

This is my first post, hope it doesn't violate forum rules. I read them but was unsure if this is ok. I found the factory radio with navigation at gmpartsdirect.com for $873.48. All of the Chinese knock-off I have seen for half the price will not support Sirrius.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

The biggest concern for me is losing the XM radio tuner, which I read somewhere that is one downside of going aftermarket. For that reason alone, were I to replace to the nav system, I would be much more interested in going factory.


----------



## chaos1j (Aug 4, 2012)

Does your XM radio & Onstar work with this Radio


----------

